# Jupiter 2 First season interior.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey guys,

Here's a pic of my Year one custom built Moebius Jupiter 2. Scratch built details behind the freezing tubes, Robinsons from "Crows Nest",My own "scale lighting" ...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Comming up from the lower deck...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweetness! Those figures really look like the Robinsons- and Dr. Smith.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG!! How did you get that shot from "inside the elevator"?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks guys!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Wow.....absolutely gorgeous!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


That is a still from the series!
You can't fool us.

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Incredible work there! At first glance I thought it was a still from the pilot as well to be followed by a comparison shot of yours. Good choice to make it B&W, it really shows off your work.

Thanks for sharing, please continue to do so! Well done!!

Tib


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

What a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes!  Very much a work of art! Great job on painting and lighting especially!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

